# Black Friday Rumors



## cda (Nov 23, 2009)

Any one heard any good black friday rumors ????

From another source

"""It would behoove each of you to meet with your local Wal-mart and other large retailers so to ensure that fire safety is not overlooked when they are setting up for the November 27 mega-sale. Wal-mart is in the forefront of this due to the loss of life incurred at one of their stores last year. One of the things Wal-mart has been caught planning to do is to create one side of the store as enter only with the other side as exit only. The other is to create aisles using street cones and rope. I urge each of you to do what is necessary to assist them in their planning so to maintain the required levels of safety."""

http://jjb.yuku.com/topic/573816/t/Walm ... rowds.html


----------



## RJJ (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: Black Friday Rumors

Code Books are free at ICC from 12:00 noon until the close of business that day. :lol:


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: Black Friday Rumors

cda,

I was in the nearby city's Walmart, And the main aisles where 20-25' wide, I counted the tiles. I thought they were going out of buisness. Average Joe hardware could'nt make it with all that wasted space. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## High Desert (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: Black Friday Rumors

Never, ever, ever stand between a rabid Wal Mart shopper and a Black Friday sale!


----------



## JBI (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Black Friday Rumors

H D - Personally, I won't go shopping on Black Friday. Maybe the local convenience store for a quart of milk and the newspaper, but that's about it.

I heard Wal-Mart is starting its' own cable TV network. Their first new show is going to be along the lines of 'Americas Funniest Home Videos'. I heard they're calling it 'Americas Scariest Sale Shoppers' and it will feature security footage from Black Friday.

Tune in tomorrow, same Wal-Time, same Wal-Channel... dada dadada, Wal-Mart!

Holy Red tag Wal-Martman, WHAT NOW?!?   :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------

